# Setting a floor right w/ Laticrete & American Olean



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Ladies & Gents, I just started this job today... the floor tile was cracked, crunchy and most of the grout was missing so I'll have some pictures to follow so we can all learn something :whistling:
This thread goes out to all my tile buddies in order for us to keep our heads up and know that we will have much work coming our way in the future!!!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The floor tile was set with Mastic using a vinyl trowel.... it was completely molded out through the hardie backer and 1/2 of the subfloor was rotten to the core


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The floor was such a bad moldy smell that I lost track of taking pictures... I cut to the joists and had to do some framing and a few scabs. Then built up with 2 layers of 5/8" ply to meet the existing floor. What a day!!!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I used thinset on the plywood, then set my Durrock Next Gen and packed that baby in with my coil roofing nailor :rockon:
Mesh taped seams and skimmed with mud and I called it a day!!! I probably could've set the floor today if I didn't have to rebuild it but that's how it goes somedays :clap:
Tomorrow, I will be setting American Olean, Siena Springs colorbody porcelain (Cascade)with the 253R gold thinset and my first time using the Antique White color with the Laticrete Permacolor grout, can't wait!!!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Todd , great pictures.. my question ,was the mold created by the mastic, or was the tiolet leaking.. i like the way you install the board. i do it the same.. funny , the first time i saw that type of installation was in a Holmes To Homes show..


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

There was mold from the mastic and the toilet supply leaked before... also it is the kids bathroom so I was told that they've had a couple "overflows" :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Tomorrow will be a long day as well. I'm planning to get the floor set and grouted using 253R gold, TLS and the Permacolor. If I run out of time I will go back on Wednesday for a short day to hook the fixtures back up and patch some drywall for the customer :clap:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*New job*

Nice work Todd.

You can still see ridge marks in the mastic. I'm thinking a little bond breaker as well in the equation.

I love the 253R it is one strong thin set. Don't leave any of it anywhere it should not be. The stuff is not fun to scrap away the following day.

JW


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

What nails you using for that roofer, Todd?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I ordered up some 1 1/2" nails when I got the gun... also got the Hitachi D13VF drill for mixing mud and what not... the gun works great, before I would do it with a hammer


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Rot? I don' see no rot. Looks like my van. :laughing:

Did you get the electric straightened out?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, electric is good to go!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I was asking if you use ring shanks or smooths. I would think rings would be better, no?

I keep scoping the Paslode Impulse roofers on eBay. I will get one eventually.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Not only better, but advised by Durock.

1 1/2' hot dipped ring and shanked roofing nails.

Looking good so far Todd.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> I was asking if you use ring shanks or smooths. I would think rings would be better, no?
> 
> I keep scoping the Paslode Impulse roofers on eBay. I will get one eventually.


The ones I have are smooth right now so I've been throwing in a few Durrock screws as well.

I was laying out my tile today and had a hump in the floor that I didn't like so I finished all my cuts and decided to prime the floor and use a bag of 86 Latilevel to get me nice and flat! First thing in the morning I will be setting tile with rapid and grouting and late in the day will be putting everything back together.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The one thing that I really like about the Tuscan Leveling System is when your setting the tile you can ride the sides of it down the straps and tiles will not touch. I just think it keeps things a little cleaner :clap:

Grout in another hour or so...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Do you mean you pull a set strap from between 2 tiles to remove any thinset ooze out?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

No, when your setting your next tile and the straps are in place you can guide it along the straps on the way down and not touch the tile that's in place... just something that I took notice to that helps a little.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

So you guys find that those systems are worth using on a small floor with relatively small tile sizes? I have never had much of a problem getting 12s and 13s flat as long as you prep first. You're using it so it must be worth it and not a waste of time. Interesting - not something I would of thought of. I figured they were only worth while on big stuff.

Great - now I'm gonna have _another_ tool I wanna buy :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

One thing is that I'm still getting used to it so I wanted to use it again... on the other hand, I'm setting with rapid and grouting today so it actually did save me some time and aggrivation with being able to get to the next step :clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Clean up and lunchtime!!! I'm only 5 minutes away from my house in Enola :thumbup: then ill come back for the final cleaning and start putting this bathroom back together :rockon:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> So you guys find that those systems are worth using on a small floor with relatively small tile sizes? I have never had much of a problem getting 12s and 13s flat as long as you prep first. You're using it so it must be worth it and not a waste of time. Interesting - not something I would of thought of. I figured they were only worth while on big stuff.
> 
> Great - now I'm gonna have _another_ tool I wanna buy :laughing:


I'm not fast at tiling....at all. I use the RLS to help me speed up. I can get the same results but almost twice as quickly. If I were a faster tiler, I probably wouldn't use it.

Another situation I find the RLS to be helpful is when you stop for the day, it will keep tile trolls from moving my tiles while I'm gone. The RLS will lock all tiles together (like taping them) and won't allow the trolls to destroy my installation :laughing:

I encourage everyone to learn how to install tiles flat without the use of any leveling system first. Learning the importance of subfloor prep is invaluable. Skipping important steps with fancy tools won't make you a better tiler.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I get 'em flat as a pane of glass w/ 16th" space on 13" and under no problem. 18's are a little more challenging and the systems help w/ speed. If I bump up to 1/8" spacers no need for the system on these either. 24x24 and up. I will use it every time.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

If that were my job, i would have removed all that stinking chipboard/osb. That stuff soaks up water like a sponge.

Also make sure to raise that flange much higher. Even with that flange spacer ring, Its way to low and the toilet may leak again. I speak from personal experience.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

WHOA ! THE TILE LADY ! :laughing:

PAY ATTENTION TODD:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The chip board on the left side was solid and the joist on the left side of the room was back behind the frame wall so although we all would like to start from scratch, its not always in the customers budget with reframing a whole floor. I seem to run into many bathroom jobs that need to be turned quickly... this customer has 4 kids and time was a factor in needing use of the bathroom so I always try to do my best with what I have to work with.
A spacer ring kit was used for the toilet flange which brought it up to about an 1/8" space under the tile which was a good fit for a jumbo wax ring
The floor'll be there for awhile and no signs of an avalanche of water in the dining room when the toilet was flushed :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Floormasta78 said:


> WHOA ! THE TILE LADY ! :laughing:
> 
> PAY ATTENTION TODD:laughing::laughing:


Hey Floormasta, got a problem with me? Hope you're just joking:boxing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

hahahahah !!:laughing::laughing::laughing:

i think the problem was between you and Todd's tile installation.. of course it was a joke.. another good expample of this being a mans world and womens feelings.. :no::no:

sense of humor please?

any time MODS .. FEEL FREE TO JUMP IN !


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Floormasta78 said:


> hahahahah !!:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> i think the problem was between you and Todd's tile installation.. of course it was a joke.. another good expample of this being a mans world and womens feelings.. :no::no:
> 
> ...


Man's world. I can see you're a real adult. By the way, maybe you should try spellcheck and proper grammer.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

OK, enough Tom Foolery....


----------

